# Where can I get 190 proof everclear?



## Matt63

The place I've got it from in the past out of jersey discontinued it. Does anybody have any ideas. I want to have it shipped don't want to drive out of state.


----------



## boatnut

For preserving minnows? Or?


----------



## Bluntman55

If you dont find it, I can drill a hole in the bottom of the neighbors silo, just like tapping a maple


----------



## Matt63

Apple pie moonshine higher proof goes a long


----------



## Earthworms

Indiana


----------



## percidaeben

Kentucky.


----------



## Matt63

Thanks but I found another place in jersey on that will ship to the house.


----------



## Kenlow1

Can't get 190 proof in Ohio, have to go out of state.


----------



## Matt63

If you buy it online and shipped I guess it is legal. They just sent me a confirmation that it has been shipped. 25 in shipping is about how much gas would be to drive to indiana.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2

Read the thread title yesterday, and just realized what the thread was about today.

You really like that stuff huh? Yours truly doesnt like alcohol much. Im sensitive to it and cant get over the burn. People talk about how good a certain liquor tastes and im like "they are all disgusting"

A friend of mine bought some 151 and i had a capful. He got a kick out of watching me almost spit it out and basically choke.


----------



## chasmo

I used to buy it at state stores but that was 40 years ago.What would you use it for beside drinking it?


----------



## Matt63

Jonny I would never drink it straight I mix it with apple cider brown sugar and white sugar with cinnamon sticks mix and let ferment a couple weeks and it tastes just like apple pie.good to sip on through the winter. Chasmo there are people who use it for cleaning pipes with cause they say there is no after taste? ?


----------



## lrobison24

A couple buddies of mine drove down to Kentucky and did about the same thing Matt63 did. I believe they set it in a crock pot and heated it up a little bit. It was probably the nest thing I've ever drank.


----------



## bobk

Drinking it straight is like tossing a gallon of boat gas down your throat. Apple pie, now that stuff is delicious.


----------



## Dovans

In college (Mid 70's) we use to put the everclear in a aquarium with Koolaid and whatever other liquor was in the house. Cut up fruit added sugar and we called it a Hairy Buffalo.


----------



## billorp

Kenlow1 said:


> Can't get 190 proof in Ohio, have to go out of state.


Yes you can. I get it from a local store. they don'told always have it, but when they do, I buy 2 or 3 bottles at a time. You do have to sign for it though.


----------



## Matt63

Billorp is that in Cleveland area someone told me u have to sign saying your using it for cleaning purposes. I looked all around toledo no one has it.


----------



## laynhardwood

I know you can get it at the state liquor store here in Amherst. All you do is sign for it like stated above.


----------



## James F

Your local Funeral Home or Mortuary


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2

Mmmmm! It's apple pie season! Your recipe is spot on matt63! I used to travel for work and always got it at the ky-oh border. Now I just ask my buddies that still work on the road to pick me up a couple bottles.


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2

Makes the house smell great also!


----------



## Matt63

randymcfishnsfun2 said:


> Makes the house smell great also!


Oh yeah the wife don't like it but that means more for me


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Dovans said:


> In college (Mid 70's) we use to put the everclear in a aquarium with Koolaid and whatever other liquor was in the house. Cut up fruit added sugar and we called it a Hairy Buffalo.


We called it hunchin punch early 80s


----------



## Dovans

huh... I have a in with the Liquor dept at Kroger... going to ask tomorrow if she can get me some...Kind of like to try that apple pie


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2

It's sooooo good. Still got a enough for a couple batches. I only make it when it gets cold out. It's a good warm ya up when you're staring at a vex!


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2




----------



## mosquitopat

oz per oz the baddest shot you can drink is Rumple Minze....trust me or test it yourself


----------



## Matt63

mosquitopat said:


> oz per oz the baddest shot you can drink is Rumple Minze....trust me or test it yourself


Oh yeah we used to mix it with blackberry brandy called a snowshoe for some reason


----------



## Sciotodarby

Last time I had Everclear was during the farm show in Louisville about 10 years ago. I heard I had a great time.


----------



## billorp

Matt63 said:


> Billorp is that in Cleveland area someone told me u have to sign saying your using it for cleaning purposes. I looked all around toledo no one has it.


North Lima and that is what I have to sign for as well


----------



## chumthrower

Matt63 said:


> The place I've got it from in the past out of jersey discontinued it. Does anybody have any ideas. I want to have it shipped don't want to drive out of state.


I use it to strip paint. I also use it to see Elvis.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

chumthrower said:


> I use it to strip paint. I also use it to see Elvis.


Lol I need to see elvis


----------



## EStrong

chumthrower said:


> I use it to strip paint. I also use it to see Elvis.


If you want to see Elvis minus using the booze, just go to the Hamilton Walmart. He's usually hanging around with River Dave.


----------



## Weekender#1

So you want Ever Clear.
But yes it is available in Ohio. At one place I know of, maybe more. You, if over 21 can go to Port Clinton, OH, Camp Perry. They have a PX or whatever it is called on base like a carryout. Since the base is open to the public for the target shooting championship in the summer, the base PX is allowed to sell to the public, they stock 190 proof. The only thing you can not buy there is cigarettes as they do not charge federal tax on smokes to enlisted members. I was in the tobacco industry for many years, they sell a bunch of smokes, as they are around 10 dollars a carton lower cost. But they have EverClear. One of the last times calling on the store she told me to tell the locals they can get it there. As I told her I hang out at Fenwick a bit she said tell them all. I don't need no 190 proof booze but have at it. Call them for pricing and hours. You figure out the number.


----------



## Matt63

Weekender#1 said:


> So you want Ever Clear.
> But yes it is available in Ohio. At one place I know of, maybe more. You, if over 21 can go to Port Clinton, OH, Camp Perry. They have a PX or whatever it is called on base like a carryout. Since the base is open to the public for the target shooting championship in the summer, the base PX is allowed to sell to the public, they stock 190 proof. The only thing you can not buy there is cigarettes as they do not charge federal tax on smokes to enlisted members. I was in the tobacco industry for many years, they sell a bunch of smokes, as they are around 10 dollars a carton lower cost. But they have EverClear. One of the last times calling on the store she told me to tell the locals they can get it there. As I told her I hang out at Fenwick a bit she said tell them all. I don't need no 190 proof booze but have at it. Call them for pricing and hours. You figure out the number.


Thanks weekender mine was just delivered via FedEx but I will remember that for next year's batch will definitely save me some money.camp Perry is about a half hour away from home.


----------



## Weekender#1

Yes they did away with the guard booth and you can just drive in the base, it is small but across from the store is the 500 yard target range, have a look at that, no you can not go shooting there that I know of, but to look at the range, behind it is the lake and area in the lake you are not allowed due to bullets. It will all be clear then.


----------



## Matt63

Thanks been there before and ice fishing access before they stopped it because of idiots also I've been fishing from the pier until we seen lighting don't want to be on that steel pier with that in the area


----------



## hardwaterfan

Is there any liquor that you can buy that is similar to homemade apple pie?


----------



## Matt63

hardwaterfan said:


> Is there any liquor that you can buy that is similar to homemade apple pie?


Not that I know of I will post the recipe if I can figure out how I'll work on it tonight at work


----------



## Shad Rap

hardwaterfan said:


> Is there any liquor that you can buy that is similar to homemade apple pie?


What would be the fun in that?..haha...it most certainly wouldnt be as strong...besides, its cool to make it yourself and share your 'shine' with freinds...


----------



## jamesbalog

That stuff has helped me make many bad decisions... the apple pie just tastes too darn good


----------



## hardwaterfan

I'm too lazy

80 proof is plenty strong enough...I only weigh a buck fifty soaking wet, doesn't take much for me...a guy I work with was telling me about it before...I didn't know it was so well known.....if it's that good you would think a big distillery would produce something similar


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2

What ever brand sells apple pie in mason jars. It's just not the same. I'm sure you can pick it up at your local liquor store.


----------



## Shad Rap

hardwaterfan said:


> I'm too lazy
> 
> 80 proof is plenty strong enough...I only weigh a buck fifty soaking wet, doesn't take much for me...a guy I work with was telling me about it before...I didn't know it was so well known.....if it's that good you would think a big distillery would produce something similar


Place down in gatlinburg 'old smokey moonshine' or something like that has different flavors but I dont remember seeing an applie pie, although I'm sure they've made it...I had blueberry muffin...it was darn good...nothing is made with anything higher than 100 proof though.


----------



## Dovans

krogers use to sell liquor called apple pie, packaged in a mason jar. Been awhile since I've been in that dept.. so I dont know if they still do.


----------



## c. j. stone

Dovans said:


> In college (Mid 70's) we use to put the everclear in a aquarium with Koolaid and whatever other liquor was in the house. Cut up fruit added sugar and we called it a Hairy Buffalo.


My frat house parties in WVa in the late 60's used to use a bathroom sink. We could get grain alcohol in the 170-90's at any drugstore over the counter. The gals loved the fruity, punch taste and everyone(well almost everyone!) watched their intake. Stuff would, at some point, knock you out literally and Figuratively!
Many bad things came out of it which is not suitable to put on here.


----------



## Doboy

laynhardwood said:


> I know you can get it at the state liquor store here in Amherst. *All you do is sign for it like stated abov*e.



All of the State stores sell it,,, maybe you'll have to ASK, & then sign for it.
I buy about 5 bottles a year & drop 4 or 5 ounces in every fifth of my brandy.
I ferment my mash/ brandy with champagne yeast till it tastes just right,,,, then siphon it off & add the 190 to each bottle! It kills the yeast, doesn't add extra sugar/ flavor, and pleasantly KNOCKS YOUR SOCKS OFF!
lmao,,, a WIN-WIN situation! ;>)


----------



## Dovans

I asked my friend at the state store in Kroger, and she says it is illegal in ohiya. She did sell some everclear that was like 70 proof..


----------



## josborne4034

Party source northern Kentucky


----------



## Doboy

Well, there were at LEAST 30 names ahead of mine, on the sign-up list,,,,,,, I guess we're ALL GOING TO JAIL!
LOL,,,, when they come to get me,,,, I'll be SNOOKERED!!!! 
What I said,,,,,,,,


----------



## den942

Matt63 said:


> Apple pie moonshine higher proof goes a long


Shine cut to 100 proof warmed up with apple juice and cinnamon sticks is really tasty. And I am not a drinker.


----------



## buckeyebowman

Kenlow1 said:


> Can't get 190 proof in Ohio, have to go out of state.


You can, as others have stated, but I think it depends on the store. I asked for it at the local store back when the COVID was really starting to rock & roll, and you couldn't find hand sanitizer to save your life! The local paper printed a recipe for homemade which used Everclear. They carry the 151 proof. 



chasmo said:


> I used to buy it at state stores but that was 40 years ago.What would you use it for beside drinking it?


You can make extracts and infusions with it. For instance if you find medicinal mushrooms like reishi, chaga, or turkey tail, you dry them, chunk them up, put them in a quart mason jar and fill it with Everclear. Sit in a cool, dark place for like month. Of course you do end up drinking it, cut with fruit juice usually. Back in college we'd use it to make "Hairy Buffalo", a punch with lots of fruit. I knew one guy who had a hypodermic syringe, and he'd inject it into watermelons.



Dovans said:


> I asked my friend at the state store in Kroger, and she says it is illegal in ohiya. She did sell some everclear that was like 70 proof..


Check another store. I get the 151 proof at my local store.


----------



## ironman172

Hot/warm apple pie is my favorite.... goes down real nice


----------



## TRIPLE-J

giant eagle in brunswick has everclear but they dont put it on the shelf you have to ask for it, they have it in the back


----------



## Dovans

New liquor store manager... Im gonna ask again see what HE says.


----------



## NCbassattack

Sold in NC...


----------



## NCbassattack

In NC only 151 proof..Sorry..


----------

